# 17 Key West w/ 70 Yamaha



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

http://yamahaoutboards.com/sites/de...n_4stroke_midthrustjetport_bss_sa9dd0.tmp.pdf

Here is a new performance bulletin for a 1720 with a fourstroke 70


----------

